# Woodstone at Massanutten - Luxury vs. Deluxe?



## pmcdade (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone know what the differences are?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Deluxe units have the lower floor with the full kitchen and the upper has the partial kitchen.  The buildings are two floors only no elevators.  Luxury units have the partial and full kitchen side by side.  They are generally 3 floor buildings with elevators.  Interior is very similar.


----------



## hdgmedic (Mar 9, 2015)

Luxury is the way to go, if you can.


----------



## A.Win (Mar 9, 2015)

on the massresort website, 2015 annual mfs for woodstone luxury units are 740 and deluxe units are 699. plus a bit more for taxes. so this suggests that luxury units are 5-10% better somehow.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 9, 2015)

The buildings have elevators and they may be a couple of square feet larger.  The living room seems a little larger but the furniture is the same so you are just extra far from the wall with the tv.  

Deluxe is set up like an upstairs/downstairs row/town house.  Luxury is more like a 3 story side by side condo's.  If you have a Friday check in you know it is Luxury.   A Saturday or Sunday could be either through RCI.  I own a deluxe and usually get a luxury only because I usually prefer a Friday check in.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 9, 2015)

*Massanutten Resort in Beautiful Mountains of Virginia*

*
Massanutten Resort *

We have been staying at Massanutten Resort since 
2000 and have stayed at Woodstone many times.

Townhouse Style 
My favorite - Unit 15 Lower and Upper Level middle of group four bedroom
Least fav. - Unit 195 Lower and Upper Level middle of group four bedroom
Nice Location - Unit 77 1st floor End of group - two bedroom

Bill`s  favorite - Redstone Dr - 4 bedroom side by side condo style  
This building has 10 outside steps up to the main entrance foyer, 
The building is three stories tall and has four units on each floor.

There is a huge Living room with Hunter Green wall to wall carpet. 
Dining room with a wood table, six chairs and an adjoing kitchen.
One unit has a Full kitchen & the other has a Partial kitchen (no stove)
both have more then enough kitchen appliances to make a nice dinner.

Enjoyed having two units for just the two of us
It was like living in your own private Penthouse 

Since the buildings are built more like apartment complexes 
There are no personal bar-b-q grills on the decks/porches
There are bar-b-q grills and picnic tables near the building.

Woodstone is overbuilt and you can tell by
how many units are available for exchange.  

 Woodstone Meadows unit configuration for Casa de Campo 
(Country House). These units are two bedroom units sleeping 8, 
which can be locked out to 2 one bedroom units each sleeping 4.


----------

